# Tranx 200



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Indoman said:


> Anyone have have any experience with this reel over a couple of seasone? Longtime Calcutta user but thinking hard about going low profile. The reviews seem to be good overall but a few mentions of it not casting as smooth as a Curado / Calcutta??
> 
> Thx


My buddy is a full time guide and his snapper rods all have these on them. He has used them two solid years and loves them. Nice reels.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I have 3-500. Great reels solid drags. The 500 is a winch!! My 300 was used most never failed and responsible for a lot of of Striped Bass dinners😉
Daiwa's Lexus series are nice as well.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

I have a 500PG that I use as my main tarpon reel. Love the Tranx series.


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

I have the 201 Hg and it’s nice and smooth just add a little reel oil now and then and it has held up. Use it for everything on the flats.


----------

